# Express entry 2015



## zeez313 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi all !!!
I am looking for immigration to Canada.
I have learnt that Express entry may be in complaince from Jan 2015.
What is framework of express entry, how it will work?

Thanks in advance

Zeez


----------



## imrann408 (Oct 13, 2014)

*Express Entry 2015*

I was just reading that too on cicnews.com you must go to the bellow URL:
canadavisa.com

I hope it will help you out for your question.


----------

